# What 3 types would cause each other extreme discomfort in a college dorm room?



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

If you place an ENTP, ISFP, and ESTJ in the same room for them to live in for a year, I think they'd end up killing each other. ENTP's strong inclination toward non-conformism would stress out the ESTJ, and the same could be said conversely. The ISFP would feel extremely offended by the arrogant and condescending natures of both ENTP and ESTJ. The ESTJ would see a messy room and try to organize the ISFP and the ENTP, but we all know that's not going to happen.. at least not for ENTP, who'll probably have piles of dead frogs for his unconventional research.

So what say you, my MBTI friends? If you were truly evil and knowledgeable in MBTI and wished to get a genuine laugh from your evildoings, what 3 types would you mix in?


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

OK, being entirely stereotypical: 
INTJ ESFJ INFP
Ni-Te Fe-Si Fi-Ne

INTJ and INFP feel bowled over by E-ness and baffled and annoyed by Fe (and SJ) values they are expected to be aware of and respect, they want space, they don't want to be dragged into being sociable, they don't want people over a lot and don't appreciate attempts to be welcomed into the group. They are wary of the friendliness _(possibly superficial?)_ and attempts to be helpful _(possibly condescending, bossy, or manipulative?)_. They want quiet and respect of personal boundaries - of which there are many. They are sick of being told or having it implied that they need to be more normal, they need to be more friendly, they need to conform to social expectations and 'common sense' conventions.

INTJ and ESFJ soon come to have little respect for the seemingly careless, bumbling, spacy INFP who needs to grow up and get realistic and take responcibility, and clean up their mess. The Fi-mine-field looms everywhere. The ESFJ starts to feel obligated to play mommy while the INTJ sits in the corner twitching from the gooshy emotions and the fact that the bookshelf over there is not alphabetized and the posters are not straight...and there is a pile of cute happy cuddly pink stuffed-animals making the room look like it belongs to a gradeschooler. 

ESFJ and INFP are irritated and hurt by the INTJ's apparent arrogance, lack of tact, and over-used death glare as well as the cold uncomfortable feeling that the INTJ doesn't want to get to know them at all and views them as inferior creatures that are barely being endured. 


I will note that it seems to me at any rate that SPs are generally easy-going, live and let live types that are hard to not get along with, or who at least don't get as easily bothered by others even if those people are bothered by them.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

Aelthwyn said:


> OK, being entirely stereotypical:
> INTJ ESFJ INFP
> Ni-Te Fe-Si Fi-Ne
> 
> ...while the INTJ sits in the corner twitching from the gooshy emotions and the fact that the bookshelf over there is not alphabetized and the posters are not straight...and there is a pile of cute happy cuddly pink stuffed-animals making the room look like it belongs to a gradeschooler.


Do you mean that there are people in this world who do not use levels when installing posters on their walls!?


----------



## elenien (Apr 20, 2012)

HamsterSamuri said:


> Do you mean that there are people in this world who do not use levels when installing posters on their walls!?


Levels.... perhaps some penciled guide lines, all checked about 50 times before I actually commit to hanging something. Yep... I would be the one twitching in the corner 

I'm pretty sure INTJs combined with any other types is going to end in some kind of conflict  I can still remember being called 'rude' (which was a shock) by my first year roommate when I gave her some photoshop tips...


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Try putting me in a room with an ESTJ and an ESxP. My Ne-Ti would definitely conflict with an ESxP's Se (or it has in the past). As for the ESTJ, I have difficulty standing any mixture of Te-Si. As mentioned in the first post, the ESTJ would annoy the hell out of me with 'it must be done this way', and the ESxP probably wouldn't like it much either. However, me and the ESTJ would probably hate how quick the ESxP jumps the gun, always living for the moment (for me, it's because he doesn't plan ahead; for the ESTJ, it's because he doesn't take into account past experience - actually, I might also agree with the ESTJ on that). Then there's me, the disorganized guy who prefers studying than doing (unlike the ESxP), and also prefers to work outside the limits (unlike the ESTJ).

Of course, it's all based on stereotypes, but I _have _had similar experiences with these types, so you'll have to forgive me for drawing on those experiences for my theory. I would rather live with an INTJ and an INTP - a house full of NTs, holy crap.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

ISFJ, ESFP, INTP.

This from personal experience. Did not work out.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

INFP, ESTP & ENFJ.

Behold my childhood!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

The only types I've found really drive me nuts are the ISFP and ESFP.

My rooming experiences with an ENTP and ISTP, however, were also quite bad. Not because of their personalities, but because they both lacked forethought regarding their actions (the ENTP would use my belongings without asking and the ISTP would hoard food remains under her bed to watch the process of decay).

EDIT: On another note, I now room with an INTJ and ESTJ and we all get along brilliantly. Best roommate/housemate combination I've ever experienced. Complete lack of drama.

But to answer the question-- I would guess an *ISTJ, ESFP, and ENTP* would probably make a terrible combination. I could see that one going sour very quickly.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

This is such an interesting question. I think it really depends on the individuals but just for fun...hmmmm

Maybe ESFP, ENFP, ENTP?


----------



## juansmustache (Jun 27, 2012)

A guess
ENFP, INTP, ESTJ
As an INTP with an ENFP best friend, the ENFP would attach very closely to the INTP for comfort. The ENFP would expect a lot out of the INTP while the INTP tries to create casualty. Both types however would not get along with the ESTJ. The ESTJ would domineer in responsibilities of the room, trying to create order in a way that everyone can coexist.

personally I don't want to be roomed with an ISFP or ENFP.


----------



## Luke Lee (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a question too.......pls dont be offended :dry: what personality type will cause discomfort with INFJs?


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Putting a textbook ENTP, ESFP, and ESTJ in one tiny room together could end up being a pretty fun disaster. The chaos of two conflicting extraverted perceiving dominants with a Te dom? I can already see the cheesy short-lived sitcom....


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

@_Luke Lee_, I could see an INFJ, ISFP, and an ENTP being a horrible combination.The ISFP and the ENTP would hate the INFJ for "nagging about messes," The INFJ and ENTP would probably lose respect for the ISFP for seeming to "have no depth," and the INFJ and the ISFP would hate the ENTP for "not having feelings." Boom. Stereotypes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

duKempriZ said:


> If you place an ENTP, ISFP, and ESTJ in the same room for them to live in for a year, I think they'd end up killing each other. ENTP's strong inclination toward non-conformism would stress out the ESTJ, and the same could be said conversely. The ISFP would feel extremely offended by the arrogant and condescending natures of both ENTP and ESTJ. The ESTJ would see a messy room and try to organize the ISFP and the ENTP, but we all know that's not going to happen.. at least not for ENTP, who'll probably have piles of dead frogs for his unconventional research.
> So what say you, my MBTI friends? If you were truly evil and knowledgeable in MBTI and wished to get a genuine laugh from your evildoings, what 3 types would you mix in?


- an ENFP, an ISTP and an ENFJ.
- an INTJ, an ESFJ and an ESTP
- an ESFP, an INTP and an ISTJ
- an INFP, an ESTP and an ESTJ


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

luke lee said:


> i have a question too.......pls dont be offended :dry: What personality type will cause discomfort with infjs?


estp.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

shivasoul said:


> @_Luke Lee_, I could see an INFJ, ISFP, and an ENTP being a horrible combination.The ISFP and the ENTP would hate the INFJ for "nagging about messes,"


Ironically one of the problems I had with an INFJ roommate was the messes. And overall lack of responsibility. She once spilled some tomato sauce on the floor and denied it. And she once left some milk out until it curdled, fell on the floor, and there were chunks of it. But she was a spoiled brat who loved to victimize herself so hardly the normal INFJ. 

But anyway, I can hypothetically picture an ESFJ, ENTJ, and ISFP not getting along.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

shivasoul said:


> @_Luke Lee_, I could see an INFJ, ISFP, and an ENTP being a horrible combination.The ISFP and the ENTP would hate the INFJ for "nagging about messes," The INFJ and ENTP would probably lose respect for the ISFP for seeming to "have no depth," and the INFJ and the ISFP would hate the ENTP for "not having feelings." Boom. Stereotypes.


I don't mean to start an argument over semantics, but what exactly is depth? Don't all people have depth?


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

ESFJ, INFP, and ENTJ..


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Joseph said:


> I don't mean to start an argument over semantics, but what exactly is depth? Don't all people have depth?


for what it's worth I was going to say I don't see ISFPs as being shallow - at least in my experience they have depth that they just don't share easily with others. I think they're less likely to ramble on about their profound thoughts, but not less likely to have them. I think they probably have some awesome thoughts (and deep feelings) which just sort of defy being put into words. 

I do think that some people are shallow, but not so much because of any particular personality type, but because they haven't learned to reflect on themselves, to stop and think about things, to learn from their mistakes, to grow as a person. Certain types seem more prone to self reflection while others generally find it less natural, but that's just a generalized trend, obviously there are deep and mature individuals of all types.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

I reread what I quoted and realized he was giving bland stereotypes, not his actual beliefs. I think there is a disgustingly fat misconception on deep/shallow. Your post reads rather vague, throwing around obvious terms that I already knew about and have written papers about for other classes. It didn't get to the crux of the issue. It didn't clear up anything to me. Anyways, this is not the place to discuss it. I don't mean this to be harsh, it's just for another thread in the future.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - an ENFP, an ISTP and an ENFJ.
> - an INTJ, an ESFJ and an ESTP
> - an ESFP, an INTP and an ISTJ
> - an INFP, an ESTP and an ESTJ


Ah, could you explain these a bit?
Odd, I've never had a problem with my INTJ cousin.
--

I'll do that last one.

ESTJ feels annoyed by the lack of system & tidiness in both ESTP & INFP. May become controlling, try to tell people off, and rearrange their wardrobes by colour.

ESTP resents inflexibility, starts to troll ESTJ and make them angry for kicks. INFP does the same, but more passive aggressively, and then maybe starts whining to the ESTP.

Eventually, the ESTP finds the INFP annoying for (yay stereotypes!) being a flippant, overly idealistic airhead / pussy too scared to confront people properly due to dislike of conflict. In return, they start being an intrusive pain in the ass for the INFP with their insensitivity and high energy levels. ...How's that sound?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Joseph said:


> Don't all people have depth?


No.


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

@Joseph I wasn't trying to really clear anything up, I was just making a joke. I have the deepest and best conversations with my best friend, who is an ESTP, lol. The thread made me giggle.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, I figured that out like an hour ago >.<


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

INFP, ISTP, ESTJ. I know this is a hyperbole, but imagine one person who is avoidant, one who is passive-agressive, and one who is sadistic. Now trap them in a room together. For a year.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

JPS said:


> INFP, ISTP, ESTJ. I know this is a hyperbole, but imagine one person who is avoidant, one who is passive-agressive, and one who is sadistic. Now trap them in a room together. For a year.


Sounds like a recipe for reality tv!


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

JPS said:


> INFP, ISTP, ESTJ. I know this is a hyperbole, but imagine one person who is avoidant, one who is passive-aggressive, and one who is sadistic. Now trap them in a room together. For a year.


In all seriousness, my future college apartment for two years was going to be occupied by:

- An asexual INFJ 9w1 male who's fucking sunshine with a dash of cocaine at 7AM and blushes at everything I say.
- A (mainly) gay ISTP 6w5 who was ALL OVER me when we first started talking and is okay with staying in his room for days on end, leaving for just college classes
- Me, the wildcard night owl who has 73476908576 events a day to go to and runs a porn blog.

For practical purposes, let's just say it's INFJ, ISTP, and ESxP since gay ISTP dude thinks we could never be the same type.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

I know these three guys who live together: ISTJ, ESFP, INTJ

I'm mostly friends with the ISTJ (3w2). Met him at work and at first look I thought he was ESTP but he was actually just an unhealthy 3 who feels like he's getting nowhere in life. He had been overcompensating for his lack of image by being cocky and I basically stomped him to pieces for being an arrogant prick but we became friends after a while. Found out that he suffers from depression and suicidal thoughts because he's under the impression that he's disappointing everyone he knows with his "failure". Very introverted, slow to trust people, and awkward with girls but badly wants/needs a gf.

The ESFP (7w6) is a teller at a bank. He's completely in love with himself, can't stop putting on a show when girls are around (as ESFPs are wont to do). Mostly gripes about how difficult his life is ("Omggggg I work 5 days a week and now they want me in on Saturdayyyyyy omggg guysss my bank sucksssssss..."). \

The INTJ I'm not very familiar with; he mostly holes up in his room talking to his gf online. He seems picky about sharing his personal belongings and whenever he's in the room I feel like I should be on my best behaviour :S 

They all have their own gripes, and each complain that the other two don't notice/clean the things they do ("I'm the only one who ever does this, you guys should do your part too!!"). Then they argue that things should be done a certain way etc etc and have differing rules about having visitors. Incidentally the INTJ and the ESFP have been best friends for years (???). I don't know how the INTJ isn't tearing his throat out.. the ESFP can be a whiny narcissist at times. 

Then there's this ENFP who often drops in unexpectedly like he lives there (much to the ISTJ's chagrin who had been planning a night of solitude). And me, who's content to sit back and watch this strange little social experiment.

Oh right I should also mention that we're all usually baked out of our minds.


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> the ISTP would hoard food remains under her bed to watch the process of decay


Umm... wut? :laughing:

Sounds more like something the ENTP could have done...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Jiktin said:


> Ah, could you explain these a bit?
> Odd, I've never had a problem with my INTJ cousin.
> --
> 
> ...


very well. I'll do the first two
WARNING: profanity used abundantly for the sake of realism. if anyone has a problem with that, don't read. 

1st: ENFP, ISTP and ENFJ


> ENFP and ISTP
> - ENFP: "fuck you! you don't accept me! you always put me down every time I make an insightful"
> - ISTP: "STFU! no one cares! stop being an attention whore"
> 
> ...



2nd: INTJ, ESFJ and ESTP


> INTJ and ESFJ
> ESFJ: -insert random pointless story about a pointless memory with pointless details topped with a specialty sauce of emotional vomit- "you aren't listening, stop being rude!"
> INTJ: "ugh! if I hear one more pointless detail my head is going to explode! everything you say is inconsequential and utter folly"
> 
> ...


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ESTP, INTJ and ESFJ.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

CorgiGirl said:


> Ironically one of the problems I had with an INFJ roommate was the messes. And overall lack of responsibility. She once spilled some tomato sauce on the floor and denied it. And she once left some milk out until it curdled, fell on the floor, and there were chunks of it. But she was a spoiled brat who loved to victimize herself so hardly the normal INFJ.
> 
> But anyway, I can hypothetically picture an ESFJ, ENTJ, and ISFP not getting along.



YES! I don't get where everyone is getting the whole "tidy" and "confronting people about messes" thing. With my INFJ roommate, I was the only one who ever used the dishwasher and tidied up (etc, etc). They would also always show potential new roommates my room (because they always knew mine was the cleanest in the house). And they also didn't care about what other people did in the house, or at least not enough to raise a stink about it. 

J =/= cleanliness



turmauge said:


> The INTJ I'm not very familiar with; he mostly holes up in his room. He seems picky about sharing his personal belongings and whenever he's in the room I feel like I should be on my best behaviour :S


^ I'm certain my ex roommates would describe me in a similar fashion.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Luke Lee said:


> I have a question too.......pls dont be offended :dry: what personality type will cause discomfort with INFJs?


I suspect ESTJ, ENTJ and to a lesser degree ISFP.



shivasoul said:


> @_Luke Lee_, I could see an INFJ, ISFP, and an ENTP being a horrible combination.The ISFP and the ENTP would hate the INFJ for "nagging about messes," The INFJ and ENTP would probably lose respect for the ISFP for seeming to "have no depth," and the INFJ and the ISFP would hate the ENTP for "not having feelings." Boom. Stereotypes.


This thought has crossed my mind, I think it has more to do with gender, I find ENTPs annoying yet I find ENTP females adorable.



tangosthenes said:


> estp.


Why do people keep assuming this? ESTPs and INFJs share the same functions but in reverse, I get on well with them the majority of the time though I grew up with one.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ESFP, ISTJ, ENTP

Fun Fun Fun - responsiblity! - devils advocate .omg

oh yea.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

13 others said:


> ESFP, ISTJ, ENTP
> 
> Fun Fun Fun - responsiblity! - devils advocate .omg
> 
> oh yea.


Have to thank you twice for that one! Tooo funny . . .

another one has my vote Esfp Intj
if it was Estp, the Fe,Ti would figgure out how to leave Intj alone.
-other than stuff they Need to deal with?


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

ESFJ. Now I have to say I have some ESFJ friends, but they just look so selfconfidant and domineering to me, that I feel insecure in their comapny.
ESTJ. They are domineering and selfconfidant even more, than ESFJs and all of that with recklesness.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't understand why people keep saying opposite MBTI letters cause conflict. I've only gotten along amazingly with the ESFP I know, and ESTP too actually. 

The worst interactions involve Function #7, in my experience. So, combinations of

ENFJ, ISFJ, INTJ, ESTJ
ENTP, INFP, ESFP, ISTP
ENFP, INTP, ESTP, ISFP
ESFJ, ISTJ, INFJ, ENTJ

One year, I lived with an ENTJ, ESTJ, and ISTP. That went horribly as well.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

shivasoul said:


> @_Luke Lee_, I could see an INFJ, ISFP, and an ENTP being a horrible combination.The ISFP and the ENTP would hate the INFJ for "nagging about messes," The INFJ and ENTP would probably lose respect for the ISFP for seeming to "have no depth," and the INFJ and the ISFP would hate the ENTP for "not having feelings." Boom. Stereotypes.


Wat. I would die of awesome sharing a room with an ISFP and an ENTP. They're like two of my favorite types.



CorgiGirl said:


> Ironically one of the problems I had with an INFJ roommate was the messes. And overall lack of responsibility. She once spilled some tomato sauce on the floor and denied it. And she once left some milk out until it curdled, fell on the floor, and there were chunks of it. But she was a spoiled brat who loved to victimize herself so hardly the normal INFJ.
> 
> But anyway, I can hypothetically picture an ESFJ, ENTJ, and ISFP not getting along.


I'm not sure where the idea about INFJs possessing inherent tidiness comes from. That J doesn't represent any tidiness-oriented cognitive functions in this case. Ni-Fe-Ti-Se lacks both Te and Si, which are the two functions most associated with organizing one's surrounding environment.

Also ha. I was going to post ESFJ, ENTJ, and INFP. Fe-Si vs Te-Ni vs dom Fi seems like there could be a lot of unintentional stepping on toes (and some of it intentional, although not necessarily meant to be mean-spirited). This is partially based on the people I know of those temperaments though.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

ENFP
ESFJ
ISTP

ESFJ wants to get ISTP out of his shell, ESFJ wants ENFP to stop being weird and leaving the cabinets open, ENFP is bored by ESFJ's blandness and ISTPs unresponsiveness, and ISTP is annoyed by ENFP.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

Femmefatale said:


> INFP, ESTP & ENFJ.
> 
> Behold my childhood!


Funny you should say... I'm an INFP. My best friends are and ENFJ and an ESTP. I'm currently living with the ENFJ and another INFP. It actually works out perfectly.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

INFP, ESTJ, INTJ.

ouch


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Rendzina said:


> Funny you should say... I'm an INFP. My best friends are and ENFJ and an ESTP. I'm currently living with the ENFJ and another INFP. It actually works out perfectly.


NFJs are some of the most accepting open minded people I know, I can't see them conflicting with anybody.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

cudibloop said:


> NFJs are some of the most accepting open minded people I know, I can't see them conflicting with anybody.


I agree with this. From what I've read combined with experience, I'd say they make a greater effort to understand people than most types.

I think ISFJ's with any other person- not type- who had conflicting morals would be a hellish combination. This is, once again, just through observation. My mother is an ISFJ who very willingly welcomes other people into our home, but as soon as they do something she doesn't like, it becomes a one-sided passive-aggressive battle until she explodes.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

Rendzina said:


> Funny you should say... I'm an INFP. My best friends are and ENFJ and an ESTP. I'm currently living with the ENFJ and another INFP. It actually works out perfectly.


But you are two INFPs living together with a ENFJ. Not a ENFJ, ESTP and a INFP living together. And I didn't say that you can't be friends with and ESTP and a ENFJ. Of course you can. You can be friends with any personality type 
You being two INFP also make a huge difference, but this is a long time since I wrote that. And there's definitely a different dynamic in a family growing up than in a dorm room. Any well mannered Personality types could make it work.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> NFJs are some of the most accepting open minded people I know, I can't see them conflicting with anybody.


The J sort of suggest otherwise though.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Femmefatale said:


> The J sort of suggest otherwise though.


NFJ's aren't that J-ish


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

hmm...I´d say ENFJ, ISFP and ESTJ


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok I'd start with an immature ESTJ and INFP. I would imagine if they're both immature versions of their type, there would be a lot of sensitivity, hurt feelings and a lot of "You're this and you're that!" kinda talk flying around. And throw in a naive INFJ, who hasn't really developed a lot of social skills yet. Yeah, I could imagine a lot of mudflinging and crying going on.


----------



## TerracottaStarfish (Dec 29, 2012)

ESFJ, INFP, ISTJ.

Welcome to hell.

The ESFJ would irritate ESTJ and confuse the INFP.
The ESTJ would be harsh and make the ESFJ angry and leave the INFP in a corner drowning in feels.
The INFP would just mix everything up, drive both insane and eventually shrivel and die.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

ISTJ, INFJ, INTP

The INTP and ISTJ would be annoyed with the INFJ's need to feel
The INTP would be annoyed with the ISTJ and the INFJ (but mostly the ISTJ) to clean up the room
The INFJ would be annoyed with the ISTJ and vice versa, because Si-Te and Ni-Fe do not mix well (for me at least)
The ISTJ would be annoyed with the INTP for thinking and never doing

aaaaaaand none of them would address these problems because they're all intorverts

whoops


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

True story: I lived with ESFP, ESFP, ESFJ and ESFJ for five moths. All girls and best friends. And me. I nearly died. The worst thing about it was that they were all really just trying to be nice, so I couldn't really dislike them without feeling somewhat guilty about it. Hopeless. 

Being stereotypical, I think ISFP, INTJ and ESFJ could be a deadly combination.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

INFP ESTP ESFP 

*shudder* That be scary.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

Aelthwyn said:


> OK, being entirely stereotypical:
> INTJ ESFJ INFP
> Ni-Te Fe-Si Fi-Ne
> 
> ...


This situation sounds very familiar to me, however there is one huge glaring inaccuracy. >.> All the INTJs (myself included) I know have a huge soft spot for cute happy cuddly pink stuffed-animals :blushed:.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

ESTJ, ENTP and ENFJ. My friends, the ENFJ and ENTP passed through this and came to despise each other. They fought constantly; they don't even talk to each other now. And we all used to be great friends. Shame, some people should not cohabitate.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

ESFP, ENTP and INFJ was a pretty volatile combination. Me and the INFJ are still very good friend but we both cut ties with that fucking ESFP tool. Fucking worthless piece of shit with a peter pan syndrome as big as a fucking house.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

INTP, ISFJ, ESTJ


The ISFJ acted like our mom and the ESTJ and I got along pretty well and we still do to this day. HOWEVER, if the ESTJ is mad, she gets really passive aggressive with me, the INTP, because she knows that whatever she throws at me, I'm going to have a reason for my behavior that leads back to her being a poop. The ISFJ just clings to whoever happens to be single and gossips about the other one. Made for some _really_ uncomfortable times before we figured out she was a dirty, manipulative farthead. Its the combination of us that was a problem. I tended to bring out the ESTJ's whimsical and silly side with my silly ideas and the ISFJ just shot us down all the time. My awkwardness and tomboyishness isolated me from the ISFJ and the ESTJ in social aspects, rendering me a friend to hide in a closet whenever the "cool" kids come by. The ISFJ looked at me in a motherly way and cut me a lot of slack while she held the ESTJ up to really high standards. It was a nasty combo for a while haha

But! The ESTJ and I are still friends - great friends! We compliment each other nicely. So we blame our issues on the combination.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Aeloria said:


> I'm not sure where the idea about INFJs possessing inherent tidiness comes from. That J doesn't represent any tidiness-oriented cognitive functions in this case. Ni-Fe-Ti-Se lacks both Te and Si, which are the two functions most associated with organizing one's surrounding environment.


Hah, my INFJ best friend has the messiest environment. It always made me laugh to hear that she's supposed to be neat just because she's a J. My ENFJ mom is a little neater - because that's the proper thing to be - but ultimately isn't that great with it. Seems like much more of an SJ thing, in my experience.

And come to think of it, my sudden neatness (reckless ENFP! shocking!!) came about around the same time my Si developed. dur

Thanks for the epiphany.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

nottie said:


> Hah, my INFJ best friend has the messiest environment. It always made me laugh to hear that she's supposed to be neat just because she's a J. My ENFJ mom is a little neater - because that's the proper thing to be - but ultimately isn't that great with it. Seems like much more of an SJ thing, in my experience.
> 
> And come to think of it, my sudden neatness (reckless ENFP! shocking!!) came about around the same time my Si developed. dur
> 
> Thanks for the epiphany.



Your knowledge is flawed. Si has nothing to do with neatness. Fe and Te do. Fe for social standards and/or others and Te for the orderliness and external orginazation.

Je refer to J in the lettercode thus in a sense neatness is J related and not Si.
I know a few Fe users that might clean up because people might see it. I know Te users that keep things ordered because they are all over the place if they don't.

So Imma assume you're talking 'bout your Te.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

13 others said:


> Your knowledge is flawed. Si has nothing to do with neatness. Fe and Te do. Fe for social standards and/or others and Te for the orderliness and external orginazation.
> 
> Je refer to J in the lettercode thus in a sense neatness is J related and not Si.
> I know a few Fe users that might clean up because people might see it. I know Te users that keep things ordered because they are all over the place if they don't.
> ...


Well, I don't organize to keep things _orderly_. My room usually looks wonderful and then has hidden explosions in all the drawers. I'm neat because I like the aesthetic value. Considering my motivation, it seemed more Si. It's different from the Fe orderliness that strikes when guests are about to come over (mine come over to hang out, not gape at the house) and the Te orderliness that is all about self control (I have none of that).

But yeah, my knowledge is pretty basic when it comes to my later functions, so if I pulled all of that out of my ass it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm trying to think of ones from different cognitive function groups. But then I keep seeing ways they could get a long.

I was with an INFP, INTP, ISTJ and ESFP for a couple of weeks. The ESFP was the one that drived me insane, and I got along very well with the INTP; our cognitive functions didn't even match up. It all depends on the people. :/

It would be easier for me to say what I suspect would be my perfect roommates:

Me (ISFP), INTJ and ENFP. 

ISFP and the INTJ would be on similar wavelengths. Could advise each other without too much hassle. Would only get annoyed with each other when the INTJ see's the ISFP as too present, and the ISFP thinks the INTJ thinks too much.

The ENFP would support the ISFP with their ideas. The ISFP would make the ENFP see what is, and help them develop what they need. ISFP might see the ENFP as too idealistic, but would admire their enthusiasm. The ENFP might see the ISFP as a downer, but will like their passion. 

INTJ and ENFP would maybe clash over their perceiving functions, but again would come to similar conclusions with judgement. Might see the ENFP as a bit flightly with projects but will enjoy their imagination. The ENFP would see the INTJ as "stuck in the mud", but will enjoy that they help them to structure their goals.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

nottie said:


> Well, I don't organize to keep things _orderly_. My room usually looks wonderful and then has hidden explosions in all the drawers. I'm neat because I like the aesthetic value. Considering my motivation, it seemed more Si. It's different from the Fe orderliness that strikes when guests are about to come over (mine come over to hang out, not gape at the house) and the Te orderliness that is all about self control (I have none of that).
> 
> But yeah, my knowledge is pretty basic when it comes to my later functions, so if I pulled all of that out of my ass it wouldn't surprise me.


I'm not very good at it either ^.^ (CF's and the like) But I go by the logic that wants (and similiar) are caused by judging functions and shit that just happens are percieving functions. That's how I go about it anyway and it seems about right.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

3 people in a dorm room of any type leads to disaster....

ESFP, INTP and ESFJ. The ESFP would be loud and annoying and partying all the time, the ESFJ would be one of those nice people who would want to have all their nice friends over for baking parties and study groups and stuff, which would be ruined by the ESFP, and the INTP would be the "weird" roommate who's studying/on the internet all the time and hates both of them. And both the ESFP and INTP would be messy which would piss off the ESFJ to no end.

As for Enneagram types, that's easy. 8w7, 4w5, and 1w2. The 8 and the 1 would argue all the time about stuff while the 4 would mope around and occasionally have a huge screaming outburst at both of them that would gain them the reputation of being the most frightening of the bunch.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

Two INFPs (or an INFJ) with conflicting values... recipe for disaster.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

13 others said:


> Your knowledge is flawed. Si has nothing to do with neatness. Fe and Te do. Fe for social standards and/or others and Te for the orderliness and external orginazation.
> 
> Je refer to J in the lettercode thus in a sense neatness is J related and not Si.
> I know a few Fe users that might clean up because people might see it. I know Te users that keep things ordered because they are all over the place if they don't.
> ...


Then I suppose the reason I've attributed Si to neatness is because Si is always coupled with either Te or Fe. Huh.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Aeloria said:


> Then I suppose the reason I've attributed Si to neatness is because Si is always coupled with either Te or Fe. Huh.


My mood gets really effected by my enviroment. Aesthetics is what brightens my mood, so I do everything in the name of aesthetics. If stuff looks wonderful I tend to likewise.


----------



## DaRick (Jan 24, 2013)

INFP, ESTP and ISTJ would be pretty bad.

ESTP: Their lifestyle would probably be too careless and/or hedonistic for either the INFP or ISTJ. The ESTP would also offend the INFP regularly plus be annoyed by the INFP's relative pretentiousness. They would probably see the ISTJ as being too 'boring'. 

ISTJ: Would see the ESTP and INFP as being too sloppily organised, the ESTP as being too reckless and the INFP as being overly sensitive and 'dopey'. 

INFP: Would find both the ESTP and ISTJ insensitive and intolerant.

Of course, in the end everyone is different; two unhealthy individuals are more likely to come to loggerheads than two healthy individuals by far, no matter what type they are.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow this might be the best list! Isfps pushed and angered can be a scary sight! Estj are the best at doing that especially being their supervisor "so when are you planning to clean up, next year?!" Isfp " in my own time"estj " you just waste time, you're too lazy and selfish you can do it now but you prefere to be useless", entp isn't one to play with! They can easily manipulate isfp.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

For me as an infp I think it would be istj, narcissistic esfps and entj! I would go crazy dealing with the sentinel mentality of isfjs, the selfish inconsiderate esfp and the domineering argumentative entj.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

Ow what a great list, you got estj societies general trying to keep traditional ways of doing things intact barking harsh blunt directions at the enfj- who is the true touchy feeler type and takes a lot personally but is no pushover they seek revenge by getting minions who the estj pushes around to switch on the estj! Then entp the genius who's adept at manipulation may attempt to manipulate the estj or conjure up a sabotage plan, enfj and entp manipulation battle between each other, estj is convinced their way is the best way because most of society sees it their way, the enfj thinks their beliefs are correct and try to convert others to their way of thinking, entp too smart to be manipulated and their sense of humor too hurtful to the enfj and could anger the temperous estj into even a physical confrontation.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

Good list


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

wormy said:


> I agree with this. From what I've read combined with experience, I'd say they make a greater effort to understand people than most types.
> 
> I think ISFJ's with any other person- not type- who had conflicting morals would be a hellish combination. This is, once again, just through observation. My mother is an ISFJ who very willingly welcomes other people into our home, but as soon as they do something she doesn't like, it becomes a one-sided passive-aggressive battle until she explodes.


My husband and I don't share the same beliefs and he handles it just fine. We agree to disagree. It just sounds like your mother isn't very healthy.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Put an INFP with three ESTP's and one ENTJ. That should do it.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> Put an INFP with three ESTP's and one ENTJ. That should do it.


The only one in discomfort would be the INFP. That's not a very good example if only one person is having a hard time.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

An ESFJ making what appears to an ENTJ to be irrational arguments causing the ENTJ internal turmoil.
The ESFJ views the ENTJ as insensitive and is disgusted by his lack of tact.
A poor INFP watches in the corner as the two battle incoherently.
An ISTJ is trying to complete his studies is highly discomforted by the shouting and goes into Ne panic mode believing "order has been lost."
That was 4 types I get extra credit.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

monemi said:


> My husband and I don't share the same beliefs and he handles it just fine. We agree to disagree. It just sounds like your mother isn't very healthy.


I think you might be the exception. XD 

Most people aren't so humble to agree to disagree.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Estj, intp, esfp.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Marlowe said:


> I think you might be the exception. XD
> 
> Most people aren't so humble to agree to disagree.


I'm willing to agree to disagree. I have a problem with people insisting I'm wrong and they're right. I wouldn't stick around for that.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Personally, I think it would be the most uncomfortable for me to be stuck with an ISTJ and ESFJ. Those two Types really don't like me, lol.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

monemi said:


> I'm willing to agree to disagree. I have a problem with people insisting I'm wrong and they're right. I wouldn't stick around for that.


Agree with you there. It's a fairly obnoxious thing when people can't settle on being different.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> Not if the INFP was a cute charming female and all the rest were male. I smell a competition.


They're all males


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Satan Claus said:


> They're all males


You didn't specify in your original post  

I will change the ENTJ to a female along with the INFP...now it looks like the ESTPs will be in for some serious ball busting. I could see those two working together to break some fragile egos.

so there!

Its funny how an INFP is added in almost all these scenarios. The weakest link


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't understand why people live in dorms rooms, it sounds weird.


----------

